# How far to get away from this toilet water?



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I have friends coming from out of state who want to fish some blue water. We fished up to 22 miles offshore yesterday with dirty water. Did anyone encounter cleaner water and how far out? I would think that it could be a substantial color change, but who knows how far out that is. Seems like things have changed a lot in one week. Thanks guys.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

We fished out of Pensacola yesterday.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea....bad color on top, but actually pretty clear about 12' down.... we were about 12 miles out on live bottom, and had very clear water below 12-15 feet. Guess that does not help the fishermen much, but divers and fish still have clear water.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

As of this morning, 35 miles from Pensacola pass to get out of the dirty water, 60 miles to get into a somewhat blue water....


----------



## rhogburn (Jun 6, 2011)

*Anybody been out to Petronas*

I'm wanting to do a tuna trip out of OB this upcoming Friday. Has anybody been out to the Petronas rig, and if so was there any blue water that far out?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Hilton's is showing Petronius right on the line of yuck and blue water, hard to tell which side rig is on, but its close. It shows Ram P and the marlin in much better water. We are going, but more than likely towards the Canyon (elbow out out to spur)


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Beer Can was green water and Marlin was blue water this weekend...
got one Yellow in the green water at the Beer Can.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

looking at going this weeek when i get in .... be in wed and thinking wed night to thurs is lloking the best for the seas.... is any body going during the week ???? well be in a much smaller boat than most people out there ..


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

We were 50 offshore out of Pensacola Saturday in nice blue water for deep dropping.


----------

